
Doing Business in..Sydney - joelhaus
http://www.sternopportunity.com/doing-business-in-sydney-1.1950429
======
jacques_chester
I moved to Sydney from Darwin (a much, much smaller capital city) for 2 years
to attend university. It was a profound culture shock. Sydney is a beautiful
city to live in ... if you're rich. Otherwise, welcome to Western Sydney: mile
after mile of drab, depressing suburbia.

The overcooked pretentiousness got up my nostrils too. Sydneysiders spend a
lot of time congratulating themselves on how jolly marvellous Sydneysiders
are.

